# ***NBA Finals piss and moan thread***



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyway you guys want it. Coaching, players from either the Lakers or Celtics,fans,commentators.



Refs are horrible today. Just HORRIBLE! I dont advocate any idea that that is the reason the Lakers lost. In fairness to Boston they did a tremendous job shutting us down.



But still




**** the refs.



And oh yeah Kobe wake the **** up too. You cant shoot 9/26 and expect to lead this team to a championship. 




I feel slightly better now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i just want some consistency man.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** the Rims! Clank Clank Clank Clank Clank Clank.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I know. Even the machine went cold there in the fourth.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> **** the Rims! Clank Clank Clank Clank Clank Clank.


Our rims were rigged. ****** ****** ********* !


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

suck my ****, DICK!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Seriously, how many ****ing shots clanked out?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Refs were terrible I just don't think they cost you games that often. They took away our aggressivebness defensively when they started getting all the touch fouls and block out fouls.

Our jump shots went ice cold in the 4th Celtics fan will say its their defense I think it was us missing. 

Odom played bad on both ends.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

coming to a theater near you...

THE KENDRICK AND PAUL SHOW

PISS AND MOAN BABY PISS AND MOAN


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Aww **** Bring On Game 2


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol: found this picture on google


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

TA DA!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Refs were terrible I just don't think they cost you games that often. *They took away our aggressivebness defensively when they started getting all the touch fouls and block out fouls.*
> Our jump shots went ice cold in the 4th Celtics fan will say its their defense I think it was us missing.


Agree and this is what I cant accept. The Lakers were playing great defense matching Boston's intensity then all of a sudden they were allowed to continue that play while the Lakers were being called for tacky fouls.



Like Danny said, just be consistent on both sides. Dont turn this game into a one matinee feature.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

DANNY said:


> :lol: found this picture on google


:lol: that was quick.



"I hear a pop"
-Paul Pierce



GTFO here...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread KDOS, appreciate it because I'm so heated about the loss. Refs missed so many calls, especially when KG and Brown were holding/grabbing purple jersey's beneath the boards. ****! Pau and Lamar need to come out with fire, no mean streak or intensity from the both of them. Good thing its only game one, They better learn from this and play with much more aggression in game two or else ima start gnawing off my fingernails, word to LeBron.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

why does KG scream at every play he needs to calm the **** down

pissing and moaning feels good


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KDOS said:


> I fear Pierce will have a huge second half. Hopefully Kobe can counter that after shooting 30% in the First.


please explain why you had to jinx the 2nd half? :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> :lol: found this picture on google


So awesome that it is now my avatar.

They only thing that annoyed me tonight was the dramatic exit and reappearance of Paul.

The refs sucked ***, but thats not why the Lakers lost. Lakers lost because Kobe took to many stupid shots, and didn't play the same game that got us here in the first place.

Add that to Lamar Odoms no show, and Gasol getting bullied in the paint like a little school girl.

We lost cause we simply sucked tonight. But at positive note is, we had a chance to win it a few times even playing that bad. Kobe wont play that bad every night, and I have to believe Lamar Odom can come back strong for game 2.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So awesome that it is now my avatar.
> 
> They only thing that annoyed me tonight was the dramatic exit and reappearance of Paul.
> 
> ...


thats it in a nutshell.

If Kobe takes 25 or more shots every game this series we'll be in trouble. The Celtics defense unlike the Spurs is about swarming and collapsing at the rim. Kobe shooting a lot is counter productive to the methods to beating the Celtics which is ball movement and making the open jumper.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Kobe played AWFUL!! he settled for so many contested jump shots and just let Bostons defense dictate how he played. He needs to attack the rim! especially when the celtics were in fould trouble! And when he gets in the lane he needs to go hard not try to finess it. AND THE REFS!!! OMG they were equally as bad as Kobe. Come on not just the ticky tack fouls and the non calls but the Over and back on Gasol and a bunch of out of bounds calls that SHOULD have gone OUR way. Farmar needs to gro up he played like a Rook tonight. Ronny needs to stop shooting so many damn jump shots, Pau need to finich strong and Lamar needs get mean. Fisher was the only positive of the night and he was a non factor in the second half. The machine is going to lose his nickname if he plays that passive again. he was passing up open jumpers for runners and that is NOT his game. rrrrrr

They were making a run and killing the celts when they would bring the ball up and give a lob to gasol at the high circle and ignitiate the offense from the high post but then for some odd reason they went away from that and started rolling pick and rolls on the high elbows and boston was switching out and it was killing us. messed up all of our spacing and timing. made Kobe and Gasol extremely gaurdable. Go back to what they were doing at the end of the second quarter please Phil! and Paul pierce or should I say willis reed, that was a game changing crowd rallying act... and we have GOT to take control when he first gets hurt! that Allen 3 KILLED us. rrrrr

kobe, kobe, kobe you have got to play smarter.

you guys are right it does feel good to get that out. maybe the next two days wont hurt so bad. ill let you know sunday.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Good. This is the thread I needed. 

I hate to go to the old "eight on five" routine. BUT. It got to the point where PJ Brown could set moving picks, throw elbows, grab people, etc and the refs refused to call it. 

I mean, damn, man. A lot of little ticky-tack BS calls. 

Credit to Boston though, they made their shots when it counted. They made their free throws. And when they saw that the Refs weren't going to let them lose, they took advantage.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kevin garnett pissed at pau gasols hair with that put back dunk


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Paul leaving on a ****ing wheelchair, then miraculously heal two minutes later made me absolutely sick. That was the biggest crock of **** I have ever seen. **** the Celtics, **** the officiating from last night(horrible), and **** pretty much anything to do with game 1. I'm sorry, but we are a better team. ****ing bring it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DANNY said:


> why does KG scream at every play he needs to calm the **** down
> 
> pissing and moaning feels good


That's another thing I hate about the Celtics. KG's so called intensity. Always screaming and acting like he's some kind of transcendental figure. The truth is, he plays the exact same game every night. He won't come out an dominate a game, especially when his team needs him. When he started going off early on in game 1, I turned to my friends and guaranteed he would go ice cold. He has a mental block that says, "slow down, you are elevating your performance KG!" Even superfan Bill Simmons said, he plays the same at all times. That's why he sucks in the clutch, because he doesn't play any different. And when he actually does do something, he runs around like a maniac pounding his chest and screaming obscenities. Just shut the **** up, you're not impressing the fan who thinks(which excludes quite a few I do admit). Again, Paul Pierce is a ****ing retard. That is the weakest attempt at being a hero I have ever seen. A cortizone shot doesn't even kick in near that fast. If we don't beat these assclowns, I'm not sure I will ever forgive the Lakers.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

Some sigs to help uplift the spirit:














































*L.A. > Boston*


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

@BH: I feel you, but you've got to chill man or you'll suffer a heart attack by Game 4.  It was Game one, they played sloppy and with some rust. I'm sure they'll come out firing the big guns on Sunday! 

Go Lakers!

p.s.: I agree with the KG and Pierce observation. Posey is also a cheap *******, I don't know how he wasn't T'd up for that stunt he pulled on Kobe. Oh, and does anyone else have the impression that Perkins is constipated every time you look at his face?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

**** **** ****! we lost game one againt the ****en celtics ****!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> @BH: I feel you, but you've got to chill man or you'll suffer a heart attack by Game 4.  It was Game one, they played sloppy and with some rust. I'm sure they'll come out firing the big guns on Sunday!
> 
> Go Lakers!
> 
> p.s.: I agree with the KG and Pierce observation. Posey is also a cheap *******, I don't know how he wasn't T'd up for that stunt he pulled on Kobe. Oh, and does anyone else have the impression that Perkins is constipated every time you look at his face?


I agree , what Posey did to Bryant was worse than what Rony did to Price in Utah series. Just because Kobe didnot fall doesn't mean it wasn't un natural basketball movement.
They also gave Gasol a foul when he clearly blocked KG.
When 80 year old , PJ Brown elbowed Sasha, they didn't call anythig.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, but Paul Pierce's injury was a total fake job...to get the crowd and his teammates motivated. Even if he needed a simple medicinal injection by their trainer, it would have taken longer than that! Give me a break!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

talk about all those moving screen by PJ brown. believe the ref called 1 offensive foul out of like 5.

i feel for sasha, it's pretty hard sticking to ray allen when you have to fight through moving screens.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

screaming and hounding the ref in disguise of showing intensity can sometimes give you the benefit of the doubt. That one play earlier in the game where pau had a clean block on KG and they called a foul on gasol. utter bull****. LETS PISS AND MOAN AND GET THIS OFF OUR CHEST


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I think Lakers will be fine for Game 2, every laker had a bad game, considering every celtics had a great game. This will not happen every game. All we have to do is to get that Game 2 and I dont think Boston can win in LA.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I didn't say he was faking, I said it was exaggerated. That was before I knew God sent him an angel, so I apologize for the hate. It's easy to judge before you know the whole story.


:laugh:



DANNY said:


> please explain why you had to jinx the 2nd half? :lol:



I didnt jinx, the guy below who said this did:nunu:




> Man, had Radman hit that 3 it would've been an 8 point game and a 54 point half by the Lakers. Best defense in the league, who?


:saywhat:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Can I piss and moan about my horrible toothache in here? I could barley watch the game last night because I was in so much pain, the loss didnt help


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Can I piss and moan about my horrible toothache in here? I could barley watch the game last night because I was in so much pain, the loss didnt help


YES you can piss and moan about your toothache dentist are ripoff mother****ers

PISS AND MOAN I CANT WAIT TIL SUNDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** the Celtics, Osama Bin Laden and gas prices!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

DANNY said:


> YES you can piss and moan about your toothache dentist are ripoff mother****ers
> 
> PISS AND MOAN I CANT WAIT TIL SUNDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY AHHHHHHHHHHHH


:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> **** the Celtics, Osama Bin Laden and gas prices!!


**** Paul Pierce's wheelchair.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll tell you what else pisses me off. Chicks that don't wear makeup to class. I know you can be casual and it's just summer courses, but damn. If I'm going to sit there for five days a week and an hour and a half at a time, I should have something decent to look at. It is infuriating and completely disrespectful to myself as a male.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll tell you what else pisses me off. Chicks that don't wear makeup to class. I know you can be casual and it's just summer courses, but damn. If I'm going to sit there for five days a week and an hour and a half at a time, I should have something decent to look at. It is infuriating and completely disrespectful to myself as a male.


they got these great gift from god called tits.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

nonetheless... YES YOU CAN PISS AND MOAN ABOUT BUTTERFACE ****FACE GIRLS IN SUMMER SCHOOL CLASS

PISS AND MOAN til sunday


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DANNY said:


> they got these great gift from god called tits.


baggy t-shirts and pajama pants man.. if you're going to bum, maybe wear some soffe shirts.. stupid *****es


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

God damn muther****ing sons of *****es. **** sucking, pissfaced, ****brained Pierce. I cant believe I actually felt sorry for him. How can he show his face after he got CARRIED to a WHEELCHAIR for no apparent reason? What a stupid ***, *****, butt pirate.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you ruined it when you said butt pirate.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

shaliq said:


> Some sigs to help uplift the spirit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sigs. I was debating which one to use, but then I figured, why not just make my own, so I did. lol


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ha ha

I feel a little better now


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> **** the Celtics, *Osama Bin Laden* and gas prices!!


Dude where have you been? Osama has been a goner for a while now.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zScYmvmANcA
http://whatreallyhappened.com/osama_dead.html
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9405EFDE1230F932A25754C0A9649C8B63


But back on topic, I agree with you on the other 2, **** gas prices going up a dollar in a month and **** the Celtics.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

last time i heard osama was living in a nice mansion in houston, texas.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DANNY said:


> That one play earlier in the game where pau had a clean block on KG and they called a foul on gasol. utter bull****.


Yeah...that was a clean block...and sweet too!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DANNY said:


> last time i heard osama was living in a nice mansion in houston, texas.



Damn Exchange Rate and Gas Prices !!!!! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::curse::curse::curse::curse::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Piss and Moan! I have to get a root canal and then a crown!!! Im gonna be drooling all over myself for my birthday...and not in a good way!!!! Im trying to schedule to procedure in between Laker games!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Piss and Moan! I have to get a root canal and then a crown!!! Im gonna be drooling all over myself for my birthday...and not in a good way!!!! Im trying to schedule to procedure in between Laker games!!!


lol I hope you have insurance or your wallet is about to take a nice hit, it is best if you schedule between, it's like a 3 week procedure, good-luck.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Piss and Moan! I have to get a root canal and then a crown!!! Im gonna be drooling all over myself for my birthday...and not in a good way!!!! Im trying to schedule to procedure in between Laker games!!!


welcome to 1-800-ripoffdentist.

lol thats pretty funny though, i can picture some dude drooling all over the place while screaming "LAKERSSSSS!!!" :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's stop pissing and moaning, and wait for Game 2.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Let's stop pissing and moaning, and wait for Game 2.


wtf? you're no fun.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lies.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

well i want to piss at paul pierces face while he moans


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

What really ****ing annoys me is that after watching game 1, am convinced that we can beat the Celtics. We played like crap in the second half and was only down by 6 or 8 points – two to three possession game. 

What the **** happened to Lamar?! Unless he steps it up big time, his skinny *** should so get traded.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ii9ce said:


> What really ****ing annoys me is that after watching game 1, am convinced that we can beat the Celtics. We played like crap in the second half and was only down by 6 or 8 points – two to three possession game.
> 
> What the **** happened to Lamar?! Unless he steps it up big time, his skinny *** should so get traded.


I agree. I think these teams are so evenly matched that we may not see one "blow out" the other this series. What really angers me is the second half "disappearing act" of 3/5 of our starting lineup...and not just now...but throughout the playoffs. We already know that Radman usually vanishes after the 1st quarter of every game...and he only shows up for the 1st quarter 50% of the time. PJ was so right when he referred to him as a "space cadet" in his book. Gasol and Odom had decent first halves, but vanished in the second half. That is two-thirds of our "big three" taking a second half siesta!!! Throw in the fact that our bench played like rookies, and that Kobe's shot was not falling...and we have a perfect receipe for failure. I think PJ has to get angry, instead of using his laid back Zen approach, and get in their faces to remind them that this is the Finals...and not to rely on their "turn it on when necessary" attitude. Since PJ will most certainly reduce the minutes of the second unit in this series, our starters have to show up and play for 48 minutes. GUYS...THIS IS THE FINALS...WHAT MORE MOTIVATION DO YOU NEED???


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

How much trouble you think will Boston be in if they lose Game 2?

Me say a lot. The Lakers are undefeated in LA, and Boston will have to win one on the road...

BTW, here's another sig:


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

If we win game 2, then thats the series in my opinion. Think about it, Boston is 1-1 and has 3 games in L.A. And they have to atleast win one. I think that is going to play a lot in their heads having to play 3 games in L.A with the series tied. We win game 2, and is a done deal. We loose game 2 (god forbid), then we have to sweep at home and we will be in deep crap. BTW just to let you guys know the intensity of this finals, I am in law school right now, and my class for this summer is tuesday nights and thursday nights, and my professor cancelled the thursday class for game 1, and almost cancelled the both classes next week for games 3 and 4, I thought that was pretty understanding of him considering half the class were Laker fans.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets worry about winning game two before we worry about how much trouble they or we will be in. 

If we don't win, we are in a heap of trouble regardless if we have three at home.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I think if we win game 2, we'll probably win the next 2 at home and lose the third one. Its going to be tough beating the Celtics 4 straight. If Boston wins Game 6, then we're in trouble.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

People are getting too far ahead of themselves on this thread


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

agree^


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

If we win Game 2...we win Game 2, and we would accomplish our goal in Boston. However, at this level, it's very difficult to beat a team three straight...even at home.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

whats up with us Lakers fans and our teeth? I had to get two fillings the day of the game as well! but my dentist actually did a good job... he numbed my jaw up so much, i could't feel **** for 5 hours!

anyways Go Lakers!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

**** The Refs



Officiating Has Been Worst Than Game 1


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I now know how the Kings felt in 2002.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Refs are really ridiculous! never seen such a biased officiating! even in Europe refs are not doing it so openly! everything is so obvious!!! i am not a Lakers fan, but I am just starting to hate Boston now! 
and what is the point for doing that? if NBA wants more games in Finals, why to put L.A. to 0-2 hole?


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's an interesting stat, in the regular season, the Lakers averaged 28 free throw attempts per game... I'm just saying...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sticky this thread


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

That was the worst officiated game I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

38-10...nuff said..


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

The Lakers had only 3 free throws in the 2nd half, and one of them was a technical shot by Kobe!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hey theres danny crawford! my favorite ref! this games gonna awesome!





boy was i wrong...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kurt sandovals a *******

a guy on the air shouldnt be pissing and moaning like that

thats our job as internet forum posters


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

cough cough bull ****! I cannot believe this series anymore! The two fouls against Kobe in the first quarter were absolutely rediculous! And then when Pau finished the lob and Garnett ran him to the floor there was NO call but they called the exact same play against Turiaf on the other end. unbelievable. Nice come back tho, sad to see it die when the REFS called a reach in against Derek Fisher!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

oh yeah and I wanted to punch Radmanovic in the face tonight for playing terrible. Walton too.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Man Vladrad was the reason why we lost both of our comebacks. We were down by 9 at one point in the 3rd and he misses a wide open jumper and the next possession he gives a stupid pass right in the hands of the celtics with no laker in the area. Then in the 4th when we are making another comeback he misses a wide open 3, I hope he doesnt come back next season, him and walton!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

**** Sasha for taking the contested 3 instead of looking for a better shot at the end of the game.

**** Vlad for being retarded for so much of the game.

**** our baby soft interior D.

**** the lack of hustle. 

Most of all...
**** the refs. **** them, **** them, **** them, **** them. ****, ****, ****, ****, ****. **** homecourt calls.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I understand the FT disparity but our defense really was terrible. Especially one sequence where Powe coasted from one end of the floor to another while 4 Lakers was waiting for him to slam it home. Man that was emabarassing as a Laker fan. Its like someone took my GF from me then slapped me before I even said anything.



There's just too many players today that deserves equal blame. At the end im still happy with the way they came back from a 20+ point deficit with 7 minutes to go but then the refs had to interfere and call another tacky foul when Fisher was called in for the reach in against Rondo.



This loss upsets me even more because our guys out there was not given a fair chance.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Mother****en ****, damnit! We lost again! UGH!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There was some serious bull**** tonight, no way around it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

**** Lamar for getting his feet tangled with Bynums and now our best interior shot changer is out for the rest of the season/playoffs. Next, thanks Lamar for injuring Bynum which allowed us to get Gasol. Lastly, **** our defense, **** Garnett for not coming to LA, **** Pierce for being from LA and playing for Boston, **** Ray Allen, **** Rondo and most importantly **** Powe for manhandling our Forwards like rag dolls.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I feel you guys on the officiating. LA will mostly likely get the same treatment at Staples. However it would be messed up if the referees somehow decides to make fair calls this time.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

If they make fair calls, I am confident that we can win almost every time. Look what happened in Game 2 when the officials decided to call it evenly, all of a sudden Boston cant score anymore, dont get to the line, and the their hacking is called.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

stop the pissing and moaning

have no fear, jack is here


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

L.A Guy said:


> If they make fair calls, I am confident that we can win almost every time. Look what happened in Game 2 when the officials decided to call it evenly, all of a sudden Boston cant score anymore, dont get to the line, and the their hacking is called.


This is The Truth. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is The Truth. Can't wait for tomorrow.


Exactly. It really did took a loooooot (the 38 Free shots kind of plenty) of help for the Celtics to win the game. And when it seems like its going to be a blowout game, the Lakers showed the testicular fortitude to rally back in a 24 point deficit and score 41 points in the 4th quarter.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

JJ Adande complained too http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playo...columnist=adande_ja&page=jacksonlakers-080609

i agree with him, game 1 was lost by the lakers but game 2 was handed to the celtics for some odd reason. the refs made up for the bad calls in teh 2nd half, but by then it was too late.

i really don't want the celtics getting calls at home, and the laekrs likewise... i just want to see consistent refereeing with no bias at all.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i really don't want the celtics getting calls at home, and the laekrs likewise... i just want to see consistent refereeing with no bias at all.


same here, but i think the lakers would get ton of calls in games 3-5*. it would be so much that when the series goes to game 6* at the garden, people would say, hey how can laker fans complain when they got 234 FT's to bostons 70 in games 3-5* alone.



the finals is rigged. stern wants the celtics to win it because they are a much better story and they deserve a title after 20 yrs fo drought. the lakers on the otherhand are still young and will most likely win the next 2-4 titles. so stern is like" y know, kg, allen and pau pierce are 30. its NOW or NEVER. so let me give them a trophy and another banner plus bynum is back next year, no way they stoppin them lakers no more. and celtics generates the nba more money on merchandise this year too, ill retore the boston celtic presitge before la takes over.







_*if necessary_


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't buy it being rigged. why did the spurs sweep the cavs if it were? if it is, though, i think it's more of the spread being tampered with (which subsequently means he's tied to vegas/gambling somehow), and not necessarily who wins and who doesn't.

lakers should most definitely get more calls in the next 3 games, and i want that now (only for retribution.. to level it out).


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry to bump this thread. Pissing and moaning wont do anything to what I feel right now. Man, this hurts.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

nothin to piss and moan about except that now the Lakers will forever now know as choke artist after this...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We got beat fair and square. And now, I want to Die.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

:clap::yay:

:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> :clap::yay:
> 
> :lol:


How's old man Oden's knees doing?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

KDOS said:


> How's old man Oden's knees doing?


They're great. He was actually ready to play last season but the Blazer's wanted to be extra cautious. And he's not an "old man", he's 20. We played you guys pretty well last season without Oden or Rudy, and I don't think you'd fare well against us in a playoff series.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Whatever.. This is their last chance to win a title. We don't even have a full team yet.. We have a good 3 more years of title contention.. I ain't trippin they played us too well. I wanna kill myself, but w/e next year's another season


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> They're great. He was actually ready to play last season but the Blazer's wanted to be extra cautious. And he's not an "old man", he's 20. We played you guys pretty well last season without Oden or Rudy, and I don't think you'd fare well against us in a playoff series.


He may be twenty, but as they say "looks can be deceiving" :wink:

In a playoff series, at full strength vs full strength I would go into that series feeling pretty confident. :wink:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega go back to you hole.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol at the Blazer fan coming out of a hole. 

Baby steps, fella. Make the Playoffs first, then we can talk.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Cris said:


> He may be twenty, but as they say "looks can be deceiving" :wink:
> 
> In a playoff series, at full strength vs full strength I would go into that series feeling pretty confident. :wink:



Some sports writer commented that Oden walked like an old man before the NBA draft. Watch this video of him at summer league. Does he play like an old man?

Check out the dunk at :15.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbgepARu7-c

And he was playing with a tonsilitis.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Yega go back to you hole.


That's Schilly's odd way of inviting me over to his house.....how cute.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

naw it was a nice way of saying GTFO


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

On behalf of respectful Blazer fans everywhere I apologize for Yega.

Full strength vs full strength would be a fun series. On experience alone the Lakers would probably win thatone, but I don't think it would be easy. This of course is assuming Greg Oden is what he is supposed to be.

With the Lakers having trouble winning in Portland I would imagine that it probably wouldn;t be the Lakers ideal match up either. LOL nor would it be Portland's for that matter


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! Lamar had 20 points, 11 boards, 4 blocks, and two huge free-throws at the end. Not to mention, his huge three in the fourth. Great game, Lamar.

Pau finally looked like a center again. 19 points, 13 boards, 6 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 0 turnovers. He just needs to keep Garnett off the glass.

I think Farmar played great! 5-9 for 11 points, a steal and a block. Good D, as well.

Lakers Smush of the Day: Sasha again took bad shots and missed the open ones. 2-10 shooting.

Play of the Game: Kobe’s steal and dunk.

What to Look for Next Game: Look for the Lakers to get an early lead again, but hopefully build on it throughout the game — not blow it.

*GO L.A.! BEAT the Celtics in Boston!! 
















IN THE LAKERS I BELIEVE!!*


----------

